# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Cảnh đẹp tại Đà Lạt thơ mộng

## thichdidulich

*Du lich Da Lat* - Đà Lạt là một thành phố du lịch, tọa lạc trên cao nguyên miền Trung, Tây nguyên của cảnh đẹp Việt Nam, cách thủ đô Hà Nội chừng 1 giờ 30 phút bay, cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, thành phố kinh tế năng động nhất cả nước chỉ nửa giờ bay. Khách du lịch cũng có thể tới thành phố này bằng xe hơi hoặc tàu hỏa để tha quan nhiều cảnh đẹp Đà Lạt. Đà Lạt được ví như một máy điều hòa nhiệt độ khổng lồ chạy suốt quanh năm, thời tiết ở đây rất ôn hòa; nhiệt độ trung bình trong năm chỉ dao động trên dưới 20 độ C.

Sở hữu phong cảnh thiên nhiên thơ mộng, hữu tình, Cảnh đẹp Đà Lạt được biết đến là thành phố của mù sương; thành phố của rừng thông, thành phố của những ngọn đồi, dòng suối, hồ và thác nước. Đà Lạt còn được mệnh danh là thiên đường của những giấc mơ, thiên đường của tình yêu, thiên đường của những lễ hội và thiên đường của các loài hoa. Đến nay, đã có rất nhiều bộ phim tình cảm, lãng mạn được thực hiện tại thành phố này.


 

Cho dù bạn đến Đà Lạt bằng cách nào, đường bộ hay đường hàng không, cảm giác đầu tiên có lẽ bạn bị mê hoặc bởi tấm thảm lung linh, đầy màu sắc của các loài hoa dại từ những cánh đồng, ngọn đồi và trải rộng đến chân trời. Đó là màu xanh ngọc của rừng thông, màu vàng của cúc quỳ, của hoa Mimosa, màu đỏ thắm của hoa lay ơn hay màu hồng của tình yêu từ những vườn hồng nhung được những người dân nơi đây chăm sóc bằng cả niềm đam mê. Tất cả hòa quyện vào nhau và tạo nên một bức tranh hoàn hảo về màu sắc. Hoa là niềm tự hào của người dân thành phố này; ở đây hoa mọc khắp mọi nơi, trong phòng khách, trên cửa sổ, trong vườn, trên đường phố, trong công viên, có lẽ bất cứ nơi nào có thể mọc được. Vì vậy, đến với Đà Lạt, bạn như lạc vào thiên đường của tự nhiên, cảm giác này sẽ mang lại cho bạn nhiều hứng khởi để khám phá những điều kỳ thú khác về thành phố này.




Đà Lạt có nhiều ngọn đồi, nhiều dòng suối, hồ, thác nước và rừng thông tự nhiên. Mỗi địa danh thường được gắn với những truyền thuyết của những bộ lạc nơi đây như Thung lũng Tình yêu, Đồi Mộng Mơ, Suối vàng… Lạc vào đây, du khách có thể thỏa thuê thưởng thức cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên và thả hồn mình vào những câu chuyện tình lãng mạn, mang lại cho bạn những khoảnh khắc thật nhẹ nhàng, tạm quên đi những khó khăn, vất vả của cuộc sống đời  thường.


 

Bên cạnh những cảnh đẹp do thiên nhiên ban tặng, thành phố Đà Lạt cũng rất nổi tiếng bởi kiến trúc của nó. Nhiều học giả và các nhà nghiên cứu đã từng phát biểu rằng Đà Lạt là Paris thu nhỏ của Việt Nam với nhiều công trình, khu biệt thự có kiến trúc độc đáo, mang đậm phong cách Pháp, quý phái, sang trọng. Đến nay, thành phố vẫn còn duy trì được hàng trăm ngôi biệt thự cổ trong tình trạng khá hoàn hảo. Điều đặc biệt đã mang kiến trúc Pháp đến với Đà Lạt chính là lịch sử của nó. Đà Lạt được phát hiện vào năm 1893 bởi một bác sĩ người Pháp có tên là Alexandre Yersin. Với phong cảnh thơ mộng, hữu tình và thời tiết ôn hoà quanh năm, Đà Lạt được xây dựng thành khu nghỉ dưỡng của chính quyền thực dân Pháp và chế độ phong kiến bù nhìn Việt Nam đầu thế kỷ 20.




Nếu bạn muốn tìm hiểu về Đà Lạt, bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *kinh nghiệm du lịch Đà Lạt* và *thông tin du lịch Đà Lạt*. Đó là một trãi nghiệm tuyệt vời đối với những ai thích di du lịch.

----------

